# couple pics of new pup on point(new pics added)



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Just thought I'd share a couple pictures of my new pup Ruger. Took him out to play with some pigeons tonight and grabbed some shots of him on point.

[attachment=1:1uiauqjv]Ruger 10.12.11 001.jpg[/attachment:1uiauqjv]
[attachment=0:1uiauqjv]Ruger 10.12.11 002.jpg[/attachment:1uiauqjv]


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: couple pics of new pup on point*

Pertty cool! Oh, BTW, your grouse is almost done...


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: couple pics of new pup on point*

Oh Man!!!!!!! I am excited to see what magic you were able to work.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: couple pics of new pup on point*



tigerpincer said:


> Oh Man!!!!!!! I am excited to see what magic you were able to work.


No magic... Just an example of what I can do with a PERFECT bird. That grouse was a STUD! He turned out sweet. I'll post up a pic of him when he's ready to go.


----------



## Rictanica (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: couple pics of new pup on point*

Good looking pup. And ummm... can I get the GPS coordinates to those perfect grouse? I'd like to have one in the house


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: couple pics of new pup on point*

I dont care what anyone says!!! This here is one gorgeous point!!!!!

[attachment=1:2wjit77l]Ruger on point 10.16.11 002.jpg[/attachment:2wjit77l]

Am I high on acid or can anyone else see the R shape (R for Ruger) on his forehead? Perhaps the R is a bit abstract or Picasso like but I see it. My family all says I'm crazy

[attachment=0:2wjit77l]Ruger on point 10.16.11 001.jpg[/attachment:2wjit77l]


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I see the silhouette of a woman's body. Picasso nothing. It's like Cezanne worked on his forehead. 

Ever heard of the Rorschach test? You should take it sometime.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

BirdDogger said:


> I see the silhouette of a woman's body. Picasso nothing. It's like Cezanne worked on his forehead.
> 
> Ever heard of the Rorschach test? You should take it sometime.


Hmmm! I geuss Ruger's obscene forehead may give whole new context to a "sexy point"


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I didn't know they started docking EP's tails theses days... :O•-:


----------

